# Younger vapers.



## Luke Van (29/10/14)

At the risk of being judged and insulted. 
I am 18, and a lot of people are very judgemental of the fact that I am young and vape, but I try to explain to them my situation.

My dad smoked analogs for over 10 years. And then he "quit" but we all knew he was still doing it.
Basically, I did a lot of research on vaping and I got more interested, at first to help him, but then the tinkerability of RDAs and all the fun tech stuff got into my head.

I only vape 0mg juices and constantly show smokers the bright side of vaping, and I feel like I'm doing the best thing, showing smokers that it's not only for addiction, but also a hobby.

The question I ask you, is, do you think this is a bad idea? Keeping in mind I am also working towards helping my dad get off analogs. Is it better to drop this as a hobby? The fact that there is no nicotine addiction is a strong factor to my issue. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (29/10/14)

The long term effects of vaping (with or without nicotine) is becoming clearer, but still a lot of research to be done. So, in principle, I would never advise a non-smoker to take up vaping, whatever the age. 
However, you are an adult and I respect your decision and shall not judge you for it.
In the end the decision and the responsibility is yours and yours alone.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 9


----------



## Silver (29/10/14)

Hi @Luke Van 

I agree with @Andre above. 

My only concern with non smokers starting vaping is that if they start vaping liquids with nicotine in them, they may get addicted to nicotine. If this were to happen, it would be a great pity. 

But if you continue with nicotine free, i see no major problem, other than the potential longer-term health risks that we dont know about yet. 

Great of you to want to help your dad get off analogues. I wish you all the best with that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## ShaneW (29/10/14)

Hi @Luke Van 

Is important to remember that the primary reason for starting vaping should always be to stop smoking. That being said... The same as people start smoking (at any age), people are going to start vaping for whatever personal reason.

If a person had to insist on vaping (previously not a smoker) I would firstly try an convince them otherwise (as my father warned me about smoking) then if they still insisted, I'd suggest nicotine free liquid. At least with zero nic, I would hope you would not get the addiction factor. 

Nobody ever said that vaping (even at zero nicotine) is without hazard so I would ask you to please reconsider vaping if it's not necessary. But At the end of the day, this is your choice. 

Most of us on this forum have chosen to vape as a healthier alternative to cigs and it has become a hobby. I'm hoping that one day most of us will will eventually quit vaping but since this is where we are at the moment, we might as well embrace it and promote it to help the other smokers make the switch.

Just my 2c for what it's worth...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## WHeunis (29/10/14)

Wouldn't be right for me to judge you...
After all, I started smoking cigarettes when I was 14...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Luke Van (29/10/14)

Ahhh. A fair point to add is that I smoked cigarettes from 16. And so did all of my friends.. And still do. This was also to get off of cigs, my issue was that I am no longer addicted to analogs.

Edit: I don't still smoke, they do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## rogue zombie (29/10/14)

Yes no judgement from me, I've done a hell of lot worse than vape.

Lol, being older and having a bond, car payments, school fees etc. I would advise any younger person to avoid any habit that costs money 

It's difficult to ask ex-smokers this question because we are here mainly because we couldn't stop smoking. We know this is a lot healthier than smoking, but we also know what addiction is like. So naturally we would try steer anyone from anything that could be addictive.

But I do applaud you for trying to help your dad, and if you get it right, then that would be first prize.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## The Golf (29/10/14)

No reason to judge you at all sir, my only issue with vaping is there is no definitive research being done, and as we all know vaping is a young "Hobby". Iv convinced myself there has to be some negative side effects to vaping, but i also know with out a doubt that its way healthier than analogues. I would say from my point of view make your own decisions but be aware of possible side-effects or health risks that may arise. As they say abstinence is the safest form of smoking/Vaping.
As for your dad let us no if there is anything we can do to help convert him to electronics. There are many guys on this forum with a shed load of info.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (29/10/14)

i think that no matter what the opinion of any of us or anyone else out there the choice is your. i personally would not try to convince you either which way. but would rather ask you what it is you want to do

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (29/10/14)

Luke Van said:


> Ahhh. *A fair point to add is that I smoked cigarettes from 16.* And so did all of my friends.. And still do. This was also to get off of cigs, my issue was that I am no longer addicted to analogs.
> 
> Edit: I don't still smoke, they do.


Ah, then you have made the right choice imo. And congrats on being stinky free. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zef (29/10/14)

Hmm if you're worried about vaping zero nic at 18...you're doing a lot better than most of the younger generations these days

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## annemarievdh (29/10/14)

Ok, just one question...

Whats your vape setup ?!? 

@Luke Van 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Luke Van (29/10/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Ok, just one question...
> 
> Whats your vape setup ?!?
> 
> ...



Oh, my sad story. I was using a Hana dna30 with a plume veil, 1.2 ohm single, and it got mugged off of me. Now it's a Vamo v5 with a crap as hell evod tank because my friend dropped my protank 3. :'(
Desperately looking for another dna30.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Luke Van (29/10/14)

Zef said:


> Hmm if you're worried about vaping zero nic at 18...you're doing a lot better than most of the younger generations these days



Thanks  nice name.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (29/10/14)

Luke Van said:


> Oh, my sad story. I was using a Hana dna30 with a plume veil, 1.2 ohm single, and it got mugged off of me. Now it's a Vamo v5 with a crap as hell evod tank because my friend dropped my protank 3. :'(
> Desperately looking for another dna30.



That is sad, well I have some grate advice for you. 

...
...
...

Get a REO 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Luke Van (29/10/14)

annemarievdh said:


> That is sad, well I have some grate advice for you.
> 
> ...
> ...
> ...



If only it was that easy. My wallet says otherwise

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (29/10/14)

Luke Van said:


> If only it was that easy. My wallet says otherwise



Haha just joking, well I hope your vape dilemma gets sorted soon. And good luck with your dad. 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TommyL (29/10/14)

Being the same age, I have also feared judgement, but upon further observation, vapers are some of the nicest and coolest bunch of people you can meet!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RATZ (29/10/14)

@Luke Van Your cause is noble and will benefit both you and your father if you help him convert. I would like to know your progress on that front. Perhaps make a journal in the Newbies corner sub-forum. - @kimbo 's journey was a great inspiration to me when I first found this place.
Personally I don't like seeing younger people vaping because of the negative image and all the media hype around targeting children. 

This is also hypocritical of me because I have a younger brother (17) who smokes analogues and am trying to convince him to switch... He is interested and I have donated him gear and juice, but he still wants to be "cool" . Soon more upgrades will come and hopefully this will help the cool-factor. 

The flip side is that we have managed to switch our Uncle and get our Gran to substitute half her stinky habit. Until he stops completely -(including vaping) his name is Tw@?face and he must always publicly admit that I am a better surfer than him. 

Be patient. It takes a long time to break a habit.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

